# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Wood Frog Care Sheet ????????

## frog

Hi, does any one have a wood frog care sheet to post? 

What is the difficulty level in care for these frogs?

Thanks.

----------


## pixiefrogman

Here is a care sheet Wood Frog Care Sheet

I would say wood frogs are at an intermediate care level.

----------


## clintosaurus rex

Personally, if you live where they live, don't get any and just enjoy them in their natural habitat. If the habitat is polluted, then I would recommend getting them out! I wouldn't imagine them being too hard to keep, especially if you had a pond. You wouldn't even have to care for them and still watch them. Breeding I think could only be induced by hibernation, since they freeze solid (that is if we are talking about Rana sylvatica). Good luck!

----------


## John Clare

These kinds of ranid do not make good captives because they tend to be nervous.  This nervousness makes them jump into the glass or wall of a terrarium, injuring themselves.  I suggest you don't keep one but instead look for a frog that does much better in captivity.  For example, a bullfrog, or an African Bullfrog.

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

It rather depends.  I successfully kept them for years as a kid in Alaska.  The key to any ranid I have found is to have a lot of hiding spaces(or the capacity for the animal to make their own, both terrestrial and aquatic), and while you ought not handle them, put them in a place you frequently spend time in, but not a place where the activity level is high. A living room, not so much, but a study yes. That way, you become a part of the environment and the frog learns to ignore you.  My leopard frogs are like this.  They live on my work desk, and as a result, are often out and about, even though they burrow into the soil like lemmings and have eight million places to hide if they so choose. 

This varies of course. My adult bullfrog will probably never calm down, and spends all day burrowed in aquatic and terrestrial substrate. She was caught as an adult though and you dont survive long unless you are cagey and cryptic.  If you are going to keep wood frogs, I would raise them from tadpoles or metamorphs.  That way, they learn early that the big lumbering mammal is not a predator.

----------

